# Stocking the new wineador



## Dbruckn (May 23, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm just starting up my new wineador and trying to figure out what I would like to have in it. I've got a box of HDM epi no 2s on the way, but I would like to add something else with a bit more spice. Any suggestions? I have my thoughts on the non-Habanos side too, but I'm not too sure how that separation goes on puff (?)

Also, thinking about stowing away a nice cigar for when I (hopefully) defend in ~4 years, any suggestions on a good stick that will benefit well from that amount of age?

Forgive me if this is a jumble of thoughts, and tia!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I suggest figuring out what cigars you like before buying a box of anything. 

My general rule of thumb is "if you have to ask, don't buy a box." Everyone has a different palate and different preferences. Find what you like and stock up on that.


----------



## Dbruckn (May 23, 2015)

Thanks for the advice Derek; I've had the HDMs before, which is why I bought a box. Just trying to get some suggestions on what cigars to try so I can figure out what I like, instead of just diving into them all blind!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

If you're looking for more spice, check out Partagas, Bolivar, and Cohiba. I'd especially recommend the Bolivar Belicosos Fino and the Cohiba Siglo series, tons of cinnamon and baking spices.


----------



## Dbruckn (May 23, 2015)

Alright, thanks Derek! Definitely will check those out! I actually just ordered a 10 pack of partagas d4, hopefully they will be pretty good as I've heard great things. After that I might dive into the siglos, but they seem to be relatively expensive (as I guess all Cohibas are). 

Thanks again!


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

i always have bolivar either the pc bbf or rc, party d 4s, and the hdm ee


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

egoo33 said:


> i always have bolivar either the pc bbf or rc, party d 4s, and the hdm ee


We go the same taste, I like those as well as the RASS and the RyJ Short Churchills


----------



## bergaler (Nov 14, 2014)

I was just in the same situation as you. So far I've gotten the RASS, HDM EE, PD4, Trinidad Reyes, MC #4 and some Siglo IIs.. I have yet to smoke a MC #4 but I have thoroughly enjoyed the RASS's and PD4s, both of which are fuller bodied smokes with notes of spice. The HDM EE or E2 will also definitely be a staple for me. The Trinidad is an enjoyable smoke with lots of flavor but I usually prefer a larger ring gauge vitola. If you're going for a smaller smoke, by all means give it a shot, the flavor profile fits what you're looking for.

Looking forward to seeing more replies here. Think the next box i'm going to order are some Bolivar BFs. Heard nothing but good things about Bolivars and the BF is the type of vitola I prefer


----------



## TomF (Apr 14, 2015)

Punch Punch and H. Upmann Magnum 46. Spicy, floral, full of flavor...

On the milder side the La Gloria Cubana Medaille d'Or #2 is a great cigar. Baking spices! And they age beautifully.


----------



## Dbruckn (May 23, 2015)

Wow, thanks for all the replies guys! Looks like I have a lot of smoking to do . And it looks like (*crosses fingers*) my RH may have stabilized!

Also might order a box of Quintero favoritos for friends that want to smoke but that don't smoke and might not want to finish the whole cigar (only ~$3/stick). And not a bad stick either!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dbruckn said:


> Wow, thanks for all the replies guys! Looks like I have a lot of smoking to do . And it looks like (*crosses fingers*) my RH may have stabilized!
> 
> Also might order a box of Quintero favoritos for friends that want to smoke but that don't smoke and might not want to finish the whole cigar (only ~$3/stick). And not a bad stick either!


If they're newbs, you might consider Jose L Piedras, the blend is a bit milder.


----------



## Dbruckn (May 23, 2015)

Ahh thanks, never heard of those but looks like they're pretty cheap too. Maybe I'll get both considering how cheap they are and just say do you want real mild or a bit more body. 

Thanks!


----------



## LutzSpearo (Jun 23, 2013)

+1 on the BRCs, BPCs and HU Mag 46


----------



## Destino30 (Aug 25, 2015)

Lots of good advice here. Partagas clearly is at the high-end of the "spice" category. I'd suggest a Ramon Allones Superiores. Not that hard to find and a wonderful, spicy smoke.


----------

